# Cloning laptop HD with Windows 10 to larger Hard Drive



## mellowmilan (Dec 15, 2012)

I just upgraded my HP mini-laptop to Windows 10. I want to clone my 250 GB hard drive to a bootable 500 GB hard drive. I have read many of the Google responses re: software to use etc. One of my main questions has to do with OneDrive, which is slowly uploading files. Can I just clone the hard drive in its current state (using EaseUS Todo Backup or Macrium Reflect (any suggestions on which will be appreciated) or do I need to do some more preparation of existing hard drive first. Thanks for any advice. MM


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You can make the clone whenever you like without any special preparation.

Personally I prefer to make the Windows PE Macriun recovery Usb stick and boot from that to make an Image or Clone.

How will you connect the 500GB drive to the laptop ?

EDIT : it's vital to only have the new clone hard drive connected the first time you boot it up so disconnect the original drive first.


----------



## mellowmilan (Dec 15, 2012)

managed said:


> You can make the clone whenever you like without any special preparation.
> 
> Personally I prefer to make the Windows PE Macriun recovery Usb stick and boot from that to make an Image or Clone.
> 
> ...


----------



## mellowmilan (Dec 15, 2012)

Success, thanks to you. I cloned my 250 HD to a 500 GB HD and Windows 10 is working faster and better, it seems. MM


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Nicely done. :up:

I would right-click Start > Disk Management to make sure all of the 500GB is being used, I think it should be but if not let me know.


----------



## Bailifeifei (Nov 25, 2011)

So which software you finally used? easeus todo or macrium reflect? I'm considering upgrade to SSD using easeus todo backup.


----------

